# iOS release time



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know what time iOS 7 will be release here in the Eastern Time zone?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

soon as they had their coffee in the morning.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

As soon as I'm in my morning meeting and away from my phone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

magnuscanadiana said:


> Anyone know what time iOS 7 will be release here in the Eastern Time zone?


Reported to be 1pm. Seem to recall that this jives with past releases too.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

med8or said:


> Reported to be 1pm. Seem to recall that this jives with past releases too.


See they start 9 AM PT have coffee release 10 AM PT.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

As others mentioned, while there's no official release time announced it's usually around 10am PT, 1pm ET.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

no?

Event Time Announcer - iOS 7 launch


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

IllusionX said:


> no?
> 
> Event Time Announcer - iOS 7 launch


Apple never said a time, they just gave a date. The event counter is just a guess like everyone else.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's the new iTunes you want first before you get iOS7


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well some in the UK got theirs starting about 6pm last evening Sept 17.

So maybe it will slowly travel westward for access and download - for those taking the big change update route.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Tuesday...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Well some in the UK got theirs starting about 6pm last evening Sept 17.
> 
> So maybe it will slowly travel westward for access and download - for those taking the big change update route.


Source? I've yet to read any reports of the official release being available to the public... that said LOTS of non devs are already running it as the GM build doesn't require a dev account. It does however require a new version of iTunes to sync with which I'm betting is released around the same time as iOS 7.

Apple has already started rolling out some updates to their own apps in the app store in support of iOS7 so the official release will likely be soon...

On a related note... holy app updates galore... had over 180 that I did last night, and this morning well over another 100 were waiting....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder how slow my iphone 4 will get now.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Will be curious to know if the release version of the iTunes update will work with Snow Leopard....the beta did not (don't ask how I know....what a mess!).


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

> It does however require a new version of iTunes to sync with which I'm betting is released around the same time as iOS 7.


Are we referring to itunes on a desktop? Will ios 7 be available as an OTA upgrade?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paul82 said:


> Source? I've yet to read any reports of the official release being available to the public... that said LOTS of non devs are already running it as the GM build doesn't require a dev account. It does however require a new version of iTunes to sync with which I'm betting is released around the same time as iOS 7.
> 
> Apple has already started rolling out some updates to their own apps in the app store in support of iOS7 so the official release will likely be soon...
> 
> On a related note... holy app updates galore... had over 180 that I did last night, and this morning well over another 100 were waiting....



Source was one of the top google hits I got, dated five hrs. ago.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Release Times - Local

http://cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/ios-7-release-time.png


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

med8or said:


> Are we referring to itunes on a desktop? Will ios 7 be available as an OTA upgrade?


Answered my own question. Updates ARE available OTA (over the air).

Downloading ios7 on my iphone and ipad.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

med8or said:


> Are we referring to itunes on a desktop? Will ios 7 be available as an OTA upgrade?


referring to the desktop version of iTunes, version 11.1 came out this morning and is required to sync an iOS 7 device with your computer. That said it is totally possible to use an iOS device independently of the computer. Was really only a minor annoyance for me not being able to sync new music (not acquired via the iTunes Music store) to my phone this past week.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I cant update any of my devices, iPad mini, iPhone 5, or my Macbook Pro, constantly getting error messages, even after restarts. Must be server issues with Apple?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm still getting told that my current version of iOS is current.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Apple's servers are getting _hammered_, and not from drinking too many wobbly pops.

Mine started to download (saying it was 665mb) then it timed out after saying it would take 6h. Now it says it's 752mb and I keep getting a "Software Update Failed" error message. Guess I'll try later.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Had a few error messages before my devices were accepted. iPad says 50 minutes left and iphone says 1 hour.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

if I manually download iTunes 11.1 from Apple and install it, will it just do an update?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> if I manually download iTunes 11.1 from Apple and install it, will it just do an update?


Yes.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Downloading it as I type this.. I just want to add that I hate hate hate it when they tell me I can only download on wifi.. Why the heck am I paying for 6GB OF LTE data then... Grrrr


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

ipad crashed and is getting errors....but iPhone is down to 9 minutes!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

darn iphone just crashed too.

Oh well


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

but it reconnected and is now down to 6 minutes!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I love ios7.. I like how you can redeem iTunes cards using the iPhone or iPads camera! I also like how there's a spirit level on the second page of the compass..

Yes, little things amuse me  

Oh!! And Safari is snappier!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I updated iOS7 without knowing much about it... First impression right off the bat it looks incredibly cheap and the icons (especially Safari) are disgusting....
Animated wallpapers are cool as is the control centre... Coverflow is gone!! I'm really pissed about that!!! And now for some reason all my iTunes purchases that I didn't previously have on the phone for a reason are showing up resulting in a cluttered mess!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I like it so far. Both devices have updated. My desktop can't connect to iTunes upgrade.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> I like it so far. Both devices have updated. My desktop can't connect to iTunes upgrade.


if you download from Apple you can update iTunes without the app store. Just click the "download itunes" button


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm probably going to wait until tomorrow before i do the update. I think apple needs better servers.. hehee.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

wonderings said:


> if you download from Apple you can update iTunes without the app store. Just click the "download itunes" button


Thanks for that.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's annoying to see all my app folders are gone, (I had everything neatly sorted in iOS 6)
Having to resort all my apps into the categories I had them in before is going to be time consuming.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> It's annoying to see all my app folders are gone, (I had everything neatly sorted in iOS 6)
> Having to resort all my apps into the categories I had them in before is going to be time consuming.


everything stayed in the same place for me, folders and everything.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> It's annoying to see all my app folders are gone, (I had everything neatly sorted in 1OS 6)
> Having to resort all my apps into the categories I had them in before is going to be time consuming.


I still have all of my app folders, but now they are a horrible plain grey colour in the backgrounds. Is it me or does everything look white and 2D?? Very cheap looking in comparison to iOS6. Looks like something Fisher Price would put out


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

irontree said:


> I updated iOS7 without knowing much about it... First impression right off the bat it looks incredibly cheap and the icons (especially Safari) are disgusting....
> Animated wallpapers are cool as is the control centre... Coverflow is gone!! I'm really pissed about that!!! And now for some reason all my iTunes purchases that I didn't previously have on the phone for a reason are showing up resulting in a cluttered mess!


It's still buggy though, Hopefully the app developers will come up with updates soon.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> It's still buggy though, Hopefully the app developers will come up with updates soon.


Any idea how to stop every music purchase I ever made from showing up?
Or how to get the previous keyboard in Messages instead of this horrible white one that is a complete eyesore? Sorry for venting lol


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

At least "Pimp my screen" works, I was getting tired of looking out into space.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I do like the new update, it was much needed. An annoying thing with the keyboard though is it is always in caps. Mentally its something to get used to, but nothing something I want to get used to. Lowercase should show lower case, upper case, well uppercase.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i am unable to activate my phone after a restore...


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

irontree said:


> Any idea how to stop every music purchase I ever made from showing up?
> Or how to get the previous keyboard in Messages instead of this horrible white one that is a complete eyesore? Sorry for venting lol


Ah I figured out how to turn it off in the settings 
Still the music player and everything else is that horrible very bright grey... we need some contrast dammit!!!!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I wish the mail app had a way to "mark all as read" like other mail clients do. The update seems to have found a boatload of emails that it thinks are unread. I can't find the unread messages. Grumble, grumble


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

read/unread isnt syncing with my other devices since updating. 

i guess if thats the only thing busted ill be in good shape.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> I wish the mail app had a way to "mark all as read" like other mail clients do. The update seems to have found a boatload of emails that it thinks are unread. I can't find the unread messages. Grumble, grumble



Click edit on the top right in the mail app, then click on mark all, another menu will pop up and click all as read.. And done


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacUnited said:


> Click edit on the top right in the mail app, then click on mark all, another menu will pop up and click all as read.. And done


In the mail app on my iPad? I must have different mail....


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> In the mail app on my iPad? I must have different mail....


The same edit button in the left pane should be available when the right pane is listing the contents of "inbox" let's say.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

MacUnited said:


> Click edit on the top right in the mail app, then click on mark all, another menu will pop up and click all as read.. And done


That took me awhile to figure that one out too,
The "Mark all" and "Mark All Read" is on the bottom of the iPad window after you hit "Edit" in the top of the Inbox for the iPad mailbox. Hit "Mark All" and a window will pop up.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> That took me awhile to figure that one out too,
> The "Mark all" and "Mark All Read" is on the bottom of the iPad window after you hit "Edit" in the top of the Inbox for the iPad mailbox. Hit "Mark All" and a window will pop up.


Thanks Lawrence. Something else is going on. I marked all unread, then marked all read - that should have fixed it, but it's still saying 23 unread. I guess the planets aren't lined up right or something.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> Thanks Lawrence. Something else is going on. I marked all unread, then marked all read - that should have fixed it, but it's still saying 23 unread. I guess the planets aren't lined up right or something.


Try syncing with iTunes after you close the mail app, That should fix it.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> Try syncing with iTunes after you close the mail app, That should fix it.


I never sync using iTunes. I'm old school, I resent apple for thinking I want to sync everything at once.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The problem was at the ISP I went there and messed in their web mail app and cleared it up.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Well that was easy. Took an hour to update both iPhone and iPad, but went very smoothly, first day, height of server crowding. That was nice, and I'm even more impressed with the new features in iOS7. Very pleased.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

Stupid simple for me - iPad (3G) and iPhone (4S) no sweat. Now to figure out what it does for me!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iPhone 5 updated on first attempt in about 30 minutes total. That is the good news. My iPad 2 took 10 attempts and finally resorted to a full restore, then intall new software, then restore again. Grrrrr.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> iPhone 5 updated on first attempt in about 30 minutes total. That is the good news. My iPad 2 took 10 attempts and finally resorted to a full restore, then intall new software, then restore again. Grrrrr.



Hmmm...??? Do I dare attempt to update the iPad 2 that my son loanded me that I have just been using for a short time while I'm in the hospital?

I'll be dead in the water if the update screws up.

Maybe, it may be best to leave it as is with 6.13 while I'm in thr hospital.

It's my only way to get 'net access.

I gather that one can't go back easily once the update has been installed.


----------

